# Hashimotos



## Airborn1 (May 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to this site. I am male, 46 years old, was in great shape, ran every day.... Then suddenly about 4 months ago became really ill was hospitalized for a week, had every test in the book. Later discovered the thyroid went awry, positive for hashimotos. But around 5-7 years ago had a thyroid panel that was positive for antibodies but not symptomatic until this last year. At the time the doc said no worries it was at the early stages. Now I don't know what'd going on...my last TSH was 2.6 the endo wanted me back in 6 months to retest regardless of the symptoms I relayed to him. I have seen two endo's, one is supposed to be the best in this city...but neither is inclined to treat. Initially I had an ultrasound, no modules, enlarged thyroid, lympnodes enlarged antibodies at 1500. I went for a blood test today TSH FT3, FT4..the most bothersome symtoms for me are low energy, muscle twitches, this weird tingling sensation where it feels as though a feather is brushed across my skin but nothing is there and neck pain, both sides of thyroid area..in fact the first time I was tested 5-7 years ago, that was the only symptom was neck discomfort. I just don't know how I am going to get back to normal, or at least back to a happy place?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to Hashi Hell. There are alot of us there to keep you company. I was just diagnosed in March after being sick for over a year and left untreated. My regular doctor was an idiot and knew nothing about Hashi's. I finally found a wonderful Naturopath who is now treating me. 
For me, I went gluten free, caffeine free, take Selenium and a low dose of Nature Throid which is a natural thyroid hormone. I feel much better and I think alot of the reason why is going gluten free. Since Hashi's is an autoimmune disease, if you just treat the thyroid, that won't cease the attack. You have to try and combat the autoimmune part which is difficult. Gluten intolerance is known to be tied to Hashi's for some people. I had a food test done and that's how I found out I am gluten intolerant. 
It's a tough uphill battle to say the least. I have good days and some bad days, but at least I can get out of bed and function now. Last year I was a mess. 
With Hashi's your TSH and antibodies are all over the place and hopefully your doctor isn't TSH obsessed. Those are the worst doctors in my opinion. 
If you have any stomach/digestive issues, you might want to consider going gluten free. It will help with your hashi's. It did mine at least.


----------



## Airborn1 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks sjmjuly appreciate the response. I had severe stomach issues when all this started but ok now. Do people get the sensations I described like tingling and twitching? Also I read that in the later stages that hashimotos causes a lion mask look on your face....??? I do not want this at all..any thoughts on this??


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Whoa, lion mask thing? I am curious about this too, I am a 25 y/o female and I have my whole life ahead of me...I already have started breaking out on my face from the Synthoid and that bothers me...I didn't know it caused facial discoloration!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Don't worry about lion mask! It comes in the very late stages of Hashi's and is usually only found in people who are untreated (i.e., aren't on any kind of medication like Synthroid or Armour). My endo says lion mask is so rare now days that it's hardly ever mentioned in the list of symptoms.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Whew, thank the lord. I was a bit scared there, I hadn't even seen it listed anywhere so I was blindsided. I guess if Hashi's needs to make us fat, have painful joints, possible eye issues ect ect....it can at least spare our faces!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Airborn1 said:


> Hi everyone, new to this site. I am male, 46 years old, was in great shape, ran every day.... Then suddenly about 4 months ago became really ill was hospitalized for a week, had every test in the book. Later discovered the thyroid went awry, positive for hashimotos. But around 5-7 years ago had a thyroid panel that was positive for antibodies but not symptomatic until this last year. At the time the doc said no worries it was at the early stages. Now I don't know what'd going on...my last TSH was 2.6 the endo wanted me back in 6 months to retest regardless of the symptoms I relayed to him. I have seen two endo's, one is supposed to be the best in this city...but neither is inclined to treat. Initially I had an ultrasound, no modules, enlarged thyroid, lympnodes enlarged antibodies at 1500. I went for a blood test today TSH FT3, FT4..the most bothersome symtoms for me are low energy, muscle twitches, this weird tingling sensation where it feels as though a feather is brushed across my skin but nothing is there and neck pain, both sides of thyroid area..in fact the first time I was tested 5-7 years ago, that was the only symptom was neck discomfort. I just don't know how I am going to get back to normal, or at least back to a happy place?












Number one and most important, I recommend that you "insist" on an ultra-sound.

When you get the results of the TSH, FT4 and FT3; please post the ranges w/ the results as different labs use different ranges.

What antibodies are so high?

Sadly, with men............we have to worry more about cancer. With the swollen lymphs once again, I stress an ultra-sound.

Please read this.........
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Hang in there; others will be along w/comments and shared experiences as well as a lot of knowledge. This is a great board.


----------

